# Is Clannad a good ánime to learning about the meaning of lífe?



## angelus kun (May 24, 2017)

I love Clannad its my favorite anime because teachs me about the good things And base things of the life i bought two seasons on Blu Ray but i want to know your opinión about the anime


----------



## leon315 (May 24, 2017)

try kanon, it will make u cry like a baby


----------



## Scarlet (May 24, 2017)

Their eyes make them look like aliens, I can't bring myself to watch it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 24, 2017)

Watch 3000 Leagues in Search of Mother. Also known as Marco.

But if you're watching anime you shouldn't really expect to learn about life.


----------



## Byokugen (May 26, 2017)

School Days?
Btw love Clannad


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Watch 3000 Leagues in Search of Mother. Also known as Marco.
> 
> But if you're watching anime you shouldn't really expect to learn about life.


Books are much better for learning about life. Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, A Long Way Gone, In Order to Live, The Once and Future King... I could go on.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 26, 2017)

Meaning of life? I asked cortana, she says 42.

But what do you mean "Learn the meaning of life?" I learn more about life playing video games, like Breath of fire, Metal Gear solid, even though is fictional stories, it still uses a realistic story telling approach to deliver important morals. https://gbatemp.net/entry/breath-of...-i-story-and-reflections-spoilers-here.11945/

Besides, if you really insist on watching a anime, is fine, but games do tell stories as well and sure is a bit more entertaining cause you are part of it. Games dealing with how people struggle to achieve goals, how to opposing forces fight for what they believe in, how people make mistakes and regrets and think sacrifice to themself is how to make things right, revenge and other such things people in real life struggle.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2017)

No.
But it is a good place to look for mythical "anime sicknesses".
Another good one would be "ef - A tale of memories".
And perhaps also "kimi ga nozomu eien".
And why not the classic "higurashi no naku koro ni".

I mean, someone should make a medical encyclopedia on this regard, it is an amazing world.
Who would have known sicknesses as precise as "forget anything that happened before exactly 13h ago, punctual like a swiss clock" could exist.

Plot device sicknesses, sometimes Chekhov's Gun sicknesses, specially McGuffin sicknesses (lot of those, the latest I remember Jojo's Holly), oh fantasy anime sicknesses, sure a vast field to write about.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Meaning of life? I asked cortana, she says 42.


Nice Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy reference.


----------



## koyuki38 (May 26, 2017)

Clannad teach you that if you are a boy, all your bff at school would like to marry you :/ so it doesn't teach you how bff and friend zone work in real life


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 27, 2017)

Uh do what? No that honor goes to Neon Genesis Evangelion obviously.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 27, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Uh do what? No that honor goes to Neon Genesis Evangelion obviously.


Evangelion left me with a few tears(cried a river)
My favorite anime to this day, and will remain as one for the rest of my life, can't wait for the 4th movie :-)


----------



## Anfroid (Jun 27, 2017)

Clannad was boring for me, I preferred Angel Beats.


----------



## kkusagami (Jun 27, 2017)

Yeah ,Clannad and After Story made me cried alot ,it taughts me about friendship love and family love,but it doesn't hold long until I have met Steins;Gate.
Steins:Gate is kind of too epic masterpiece I have seen in my anime life.

Recommend you Samurai Flamenco too.


----------



## Kurausukun (Jun 27, 2017)

Clannad is probably the best anime adaptation of a VN ever created, and one of the best anime period. But I wouldn't say it's about the meaning of life; it's just a really good story.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 27, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Evangelion left me with a few tears(cried a river)
> My favorite anime to this day, and will remain as one for the rest of my life, can't wait for the 4th movie :-)


I cried at the end of Code Geass. O_O

You better off listening to MR.PHEENY From Boy Meets World, or that guy from over the fence in Home Improvement.  (not sarcasm)

Does it have to be anime? Maybe a video game is up your alley? (See previous post above)


----------



## Reploid (Jun 27, 2017)

Meaning of life? There is none, and no cartoon gonna change it; building an illusion tho might be fun for a while.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 27, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I cried at the end of Code Geass. O_O
> 
> You better off listening to MR.PHEENY From Boy Meets World, or that guy from over the fence in Home Improvement.  (not sarcasm)
> 
> Does it have to be anime? Maybe a video game is up your alley? (See previous post above)


Omg I loved the neighbor hiding behind the fence, epic guy! Metal Gear 2 has a story line that is kinda what is happening today, love it.
@Reploid the meaning of life is up to you, you make it. There is no rule, or set guide.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 27, 2017)

OP,  here is life in a nutshell.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2017)

Learning the meaning of life via anime.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

It's something you learn from life experience, not weeb shit.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 27, 2017)

Learn about life? You go out there learn from your mistakes.

Anime is for entertainment and fun.
But if you want to learn about existentialism, try watching _Evangelion, Puella Magi Madoka Magica, and Inception_. The first two are animes, the last one is a movie.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 27, 2017)

I am glad you started this thread. its an interesting topic: (Spoilers for clannad follow, You have been warned)

Clannad for me is my favorite anime series of all time. It is my favorite anime in the romance genre too and that is simply because the different story arcs in it are truly beautiful and so amazingly pure. This anime is by far is one of the most realistic and one of the most purest ones that i ever saw when i first got into anime.

The reason for that is simply because i went into this anime blind meaning that i never knew that the series alone was based of adult games for the PC. I started this anime thinking OH MY GOD....this pacing is killing me and it wasn't until episode 7-11 that the story pace finally started to speed up a little bit and when it did the anime itself was truly magical.

I NEVER imagined that we would see the life of Tomoya Okazaki from his teenage years through to his adult life where he was married and had so many responsibilities. The anime itself taught me a lot and i now that it had the whole harem aspect to it. However the harem aspect was NEVER as over the top as SAO and that is what i think truly allowed it to flourish as a pure romance story.

I loved how there were little to no sex or sexual related stuff in it since that is what made it so damn pure. It is the type of romance that we will probably never see in the real world but regardless it was an amazing experience seeing what Tomoya went through. How he met this girl who had her illness and how he ended up marrying said girl and then even having a child with her and this ofcourse led to tomoya having lots of responsibilities as an adult as well as the fact that he had to overcome so many hardships during the course of the anime.

I truly do recommend this anime to ANY anime fan who loves romance. It definitely wont let you down if your one who can appreciate beauty or if you have a kind heart. The anime has two seasons and then there was the movie which served as a great epilogue.

OMG even as im writing about this anime, i am getting flashbacks and so much nostalgia from events that occurred within the anime.

My favorite quote from the anime itself would be:

_ "I hate this town. It's too filled with memories I'd rather forget. I go to school every day, hang out with my friends, and then I go home. There's no place I'd rather not go ever again. I wonder if anything will ever change? Will that day ever come?"_​~ Narration by Tomoya Okazaki

When i first heard this quote, it really resonated with me since it really reminded me of how i felt about my current town and how i myself wanted to escape the drama of life and just settle down somewhere quite.

Well that is the end of my ballad on why Clannad is my favorite anime.


----------



## chaoskagami (Jun 27, 2017)

Learn about...life?

I mean, it's based on a Nakige. If you like to be sad and cry, sure.

Joking aside, CLANNAD is classic.


----------



## Ordejevych (Sep 26, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I cried at the end of Code Geass. O_O
> 
> You better off listening to MR.PHEENY From Boy Meets World, or that guy from over the fence in Home Improvement.  (not sarcasm)
> 
> Does it have to be anime? Maybe a video game is up your alley? (See previous post above)



I too was full of emotions when I watched CG. The most emotional moment for me is when Nunnally seeing Lelouch's memories after touching him: The creators of this show failed to mention the fact that Nunnally has an instinct of figuring out if anybody is lying to her by touching their hand.

Although it might seem as a mysterious or supernatural ability, it isn't. It is merely a consequence of her being blind has allowed her develop other senses and by touching a person's hand she can figure out the truth possibly because of their heartbeat(as it may grow abnormally should they lie). Well honestly this part is quite perplexing. Her figuring out the entire plot just by touching his hands is very absurd. It could be the case that after dying Lelouch's code got activated and she managed to see some of his memories just as it happened when Lelouch managed to see C.C.'s during R1.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 26, 2017)

>Life
>Meaning
Doesn't sound legit


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> School Days?
> Btw love Clannad


School Days is shit imo, it had the worst ending on Earth.
I myself just watched Angel Beats! and I cried buckets of tears so there's that. It really nails down the character development


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> School Days is shit imo, it had the worst ending on Earth.
> I myself just watched Angel Beats! and I cried buckets of tears so there's that. It really nails down the character development


Loved AB, but for me School Days is something very dear, loved the ending.
Watch 5cm per second, prepare buckets


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Loved AB, but for me School Days is something very dear, loved the ending.
> Watch 5cm per second, prepare buckets


If you want to put those buckets to use, just watch grave of the fireflies.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 26, 2017)

Higurashi no naku koro ni, oh yeaaaah


----------



## pustal (Sep 26, 2017)

Life has no tangible meaning. Most probably has no meaning at all. You can't simply 'learn' about it. If you want to learn about different perspectives and takes on it, read Aristotle, Plato (& Socrates), Kant, Nietzche, John Locke, Descartes, etc.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 26, 2017)

If you want to learn about the meaning of life, watch Rick and Morty.

Spoilers: the meaning of life is to watch Rick and Morty.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 26, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I am glad you started this thread. its an interesting topic: (Spoilers for clannad follow, You have been warned)
> 
> Clannad for me is my favorite anime series of all time. It is my favorite anime in the romance genre too and that is simply because the different story arcs in it are truly beautiful and so amazingly pure. This anime is by far is one of the most realistic and one of the most purest ones that i ever saw when i first got into anime.
> 
> ...


First anime to make me cry several times.


----------



## Paranoid V (Sep 26, 2017)

Learning about the meaning of life? I don't think so. As somebody else stated before, now days every well respected geek knowas that the answer to life, the universe and everything is 42. Besides, Monty Python's The Meaning of Life is out there on the net for everyone's enjoyment and covers enough of the ground 42 doesn't.

Seriously though, the most rigorous philosophical exercises conclude that there's no meaning to life, at the very least not one that us humans with our very limited perception and intellect could begin to grasp. So it's in my humble opinion that it's our personal responsibility with our own selfs to define our own personal meaning to all this mess, and to try and be as brave as one possibly can to truly adhere and live by the conclusions we get. On that note, if this anime strikes some chord inside you, and it makes sense to you, congrats! You just found a little piece of the puzzle, your puzzle.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Sep 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> And why not the classic "higurashi no naku koro ni".



I do love me some Higurashi, it took me an astonishingly long time to realise that 'Furude Rika' is a pun(?) for 'Frederica [Bernkastel]'


----------

